# Introducing Thomas Shelby



## Desdichado

Mainly for the benefit of American friends who won't have yet met him (the TV series is so popular here that you undoubtedly will)...

Thomas (Tommy) Shelby, is a character in a current British TV series called _Peaky Blinders._ Set in 1930's Birmingham, the Shelby family are run by Tommy, a man with a face almost angelic, eyelashes to make women envious and a heart as black as jet. A thinking man killer who makes Don Corleone seem almost benevolent. I have tried to represent the character rather than just the actor who plays him.. Tommy is not a nice guy at all, so beware...:wink:


----------



## SuddenLife

YAAS. TOMMY. 

I mean nice work mate. Tommy is amazing. Love that ruthless bastard.


----------

